# PetCo Training Program Worth It As A Starting Point



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Are the training programs that Petco offer really worth it. I have had 3 golden retrievers. My first one past away she was trained in Alexandria VA at the Old Town School for dogs. My 2nd golden who is now 5 I had trained myself and have done really well from what other people told me and in fact I think she's really well disciplined. Now with my 2nd golden I would like to take her and get her into show quality obedience training. She got championship bloodline and I eventually want to get her to be a service animal and therapy pet. Most places I've seen won't take them till 6 months plus with her and my success with my goldens in the past and all I would like to train and learn myself and be active in the whole process. 

So I am not sure that Petco Training is worth the effort for me. I am seeking some professional assistance because I am of course not a pro but would like to be like one LOL..

So would Petco be a good pre school for her or what? is it really worth it?

As a new pet owner maybe if your a new bee please someone shed some light in this area.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If you're looking to do competition obedience, it might be worth starting your pup at an obedience club, specifically. That way if you click with the club, you can take all of your classes there.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect point.. I am actually suppose to call this place on Friday and speak with a coordinator. I found the club though the AKC website..

Any other useful resources might be good as well. But thanks


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

I also recommend finding an obedience club. I absolutely love the one that I go to and have become fast friends with other pet parents.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

golden_732 said:


> I also recommend finding an obedience club. I absolutely love the one that I go to and have become fast friends with other pet parents.


I agree I am calling this lady on friday from the one i got off the AKC website and is local to FL and where I live.

Any questions are things I should know about.. I see all these things but everywhere it says must be 6 months old min. 

Anything I should know or ask about puppies at 8 weeks the young ones.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

What is too much for a puppy at 9 and 1 /2 weeks? i do't want to over do her.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Right now working on basic sit and sorta a heal when we do walk I make sure she walk next to my older golden 5 years who know how to heal


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

sobeservices2 said:


> What is too much for a puppy at 9 and 1 /2 weeks? i do't want to over do her.


Most obedience places offer "puppy" classes for dogs under 6 months of age. They take a more relaxed approach to training so the puppies aren't overwhelmed.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

You really think a puppy class is worth it.. even though I consider and was able to teach my older golden the basics.. or does the class do anything better that maybe I can't do on my own...? is there like a guide to follow for things I can teach when they are this young besides the potty training LOL HEE HEEEE


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Brave said:


> Most obedience places offer "puppy" classes for dogs under 6 months of age. They take a more relaxed approach to training so the puppies aren't overwhelmed.


Yup, the ones I looked into all offered a puppy kindergarten course. I would just make sure your puppy have has all three sets of shots before interacting with other puppies. And yes, I think it is absolutely worth it. It teaches a puppy how to interact with other dogs and humans that are not part of the its pack.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

sobeservices2 said:


> You really think a puppy class is worth it.. even though I consider and was able to teach my older golden the basics.. or does the class do anything better that maybe I can't do on my own...? is there like a guide to follow for things I can teach when they are this young besides the potty training LOL HEE HEEEE


This is what we're learning in beginners 1 at my OB club....

•	Settle at feet
•	Method of safely holding leash
•	Release Command
•	Lure vs Reward
•	When to add verbal command to new behavior
•	Reprimands or corrections after dog knows the exercise
•	Sit Command and Sit Stays
•	Down Command and Down Stays
•	Walking on Loose Leash
•	Walking on Loose Leash with About Turns
•	Walking with Automatic Sits
•	Come Command
•	Leave it/Off
•	Door Etiquette
•	Review Walking with sits and about turns
•	Come on leash with Distractions
•	Stand Command
•	Sit for exam and petting with stranger offering food first
•	Sit and Down Stays, walking in front of dog 3 ft.
•	Leave it from the ground
•	Walking around objects and people (Serpentine)
•	Recalls on long line with distractions
•	Sit for Exam without stranger offering food
•	Walking with Changes of Pace - Fasts and Slows
•	Emergency Downs
•	Walking with Turns - right and left
•	Sit and Down Stays with Distractions and handlers further away
•	Walking near distractions
•	Stand for Exam
•	Recall through Distraction Alley
•	Sit and Down Stays with increasing distance, time and level of distractions

I think formal classes give some much needed perspective on both trainer and dog as to what needs to be fine tuned, ways to help your dog learn, etc.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Brave_, that's a pretty thorough list. How many class sessions and what duration will they have to cover all that?


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Brave said:


> This is what we're learning in beginners 1 at my OB club....
> 
> •	Settle at feet
> •	Method of safely holding leash
> ...


Exactly what i was looking for you hit it thanks .... this will give me some good stuff for when I talk to this lady on Friday


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

TheZ's said:


> _Brave_, that's a pretty thorough list. How many class sessions and what duration will they have to cover all that?


Yah how many classes good question


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome thread. Thanks Brave. I just located a kennel club in my area ! I will call tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Shellbug said:


> Awesome thread. Thanks Brave. I just located a kennel club in my area ! I will call tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There's also a lot of good privately owned training businesses in the Dallas area by excellent competition obedience instructors.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Due to my limited schedule due to work, I've stayed Ella out at the Petco classes. It's really hit or miss depending on the trainer your working with. Some of them are great, others okay, and others are terrible. Luckily I got a good trainer with Ella. 

The clad isn't nearly add thorough as what was mentioned but she had learned the basics. I did find another place for obedience that will work with my schedule, but the drive is 45 minutes to an hour, compared to 5 minutes for her Petco classes, and she is horrible in the car. She hates the car. But I'm going to sick it up and pay the extra money and put her through classes at the other place after she completes the Petco ones she is in. I'm also or if town next month so I have to wait until almost March at the earliest because I don't want her to miss any classes. I also like that the other place goes beyond obedience. I plan on doing alk of their obedience and the CGC clad and test. They also have rally, agility, therapy, and I think search and rescue classes, nose work,... That way I have plenty of different options depending on what she likes. 

Basically what I'm saying is private training places offer much more. Haven't been to one yet so I can't compare the quality. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> There's also a lot of good privately owned training businesses in the Dallas area by excellent competition obedience instructors.


I am looking to get a fresh set of eyes for Yogi's training- would you mind PM'ing me some in the the city proper if there are any? My ability to travel outside of the 635 loop is limited due to time availabilities.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan of most puppy classes. What I would do instead is just being your puppy out to as many places as possible. You want the pup to get used to everything so that new environments become mundane. This also includes new people and dogs. The goal for a competition or service dog is not for them to want to go play with every person and dog they see. Instead it is to have them so used to seeing new people and dogs, that they really don't pay them any attention.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> _Brave_, that's a pretty thorough list. How many class sessions and what duration will they have to cover all that?


The classes are 1 hour long and covers 8 weeks, but they teach for 6 weeks. Night 1 is orientation and Night 8 is PARTY / Graduation night. 

Eta: to clarify.... One hour, one night a week, 8 weeks long. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I'm not a fan of most puppy classes. What I would do instead is just being your puppy out to as many places as possible. You want the pup to get used to everything so that new environments become mundane. This also includes new people and dogs. The goal for a competition or service dog is not for them to want to go play with every person and dog they see. Instead it is to have them so used to seeing new people and dogs, that they really don't pay them any attention.


I am sorta agree with you on that one. My current golden is a bit anti social she's friendly but pays no mind to other dogs almost in a snotty way lol. But she's the rut of the littler so she does like to be the center of attention sometimes and gets a bit over excited so it can sometimes be hard to calm her down a bit. but thats my older dog...

I've done the private route expensive but worth every bit.. My older golden had private lessons in Old Town Alexandria VA at the old town school for dogs amazing work. But this time I might want to mix a bit of both..

Train the owner as much as the dog LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sobeservices2 said:


> Now with my 2nd golden I would like to take her and get her into show quality obedience training.


Based on this, do not waste your time with Petco, Petsmart, or any small "pet training" type classes where the focus is just getting a CGC on a dog at the highest level. 

CGC - at my club is just 3 rounds of classes. You take puppy class. You take obedience one. And then you take obedience 2, which is the CGC class. At this point, the pup is generally 6-9 months old and in no way done maturing mentally. And the training should never come to a stop or just get stuck at that point. 

If you go to a quality dog training club, where the teachers are all competing and titling their own dogs well above the levels that they teach - you will at least get exposed to a lot of stuff well beyond "walking a dog on leash in a store" training that you get at Petco.

And just to emphasize here - one of Bertie's classmates had been a Petsmart graduate and basically somebody who had everyone at Petsmart raving about his dog. He started classes at the one place I train at.... and unfortunately it was right back at level zero, because he had not been taught anything useful as far as competition training.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Megora said:


> Based on this, do not waste your time with Petco, Petsmart, or any small "pet training" type classes where the focus is just getting a CGC on a dog at the highest level.
> 
> CGC - at my club is just 3 rounds of classes. You take puppy class. You take obedience one. And then you take obedience 2, which is the CGC class. At this point, the pup is generally 6-9 months old and in no way done maturing mentally. And the training should never come to a stop or just get stuck at that point.
> 
> ...


I agree. . I think your about right on the money with that one


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Your getting good advice here. My opinion (for what it's worth) puppy kindergarten can be hit or miss too. I knew I wanted Gabby to be a performance dog. I took her everywhere and worked her (commands she knew) after working she could say hello but never until we were done. Gabby is not real "social" either. She LOVES people but can do without other dogs. She even gives the other dogs in our house attitude. In a "standoffish way". 

I don't think that's bad. When we go to a competition, she knows she is there for a job. It's not "oh look LOTS of dogs and people to visit". Again when she is done we see her friends, but she loves to work. If you want a performance/therapy dog yes you want them social but not overly so. So doing ground work by yourself with minor interactions with other dogs, might be best. Gabby "rarely" is distracted by things outside the ring. That has been extremely useful, it's all about focus with her. 

I would personally connect with the show trainers Louisana mentions, as they can help you at this young age. And as the pup gets 3 months take to Petco or Petsmart and do training in their aisles (I did that a lot) at 4 months they are old enough to attend AKC trials for exposure. Another place to train as long as you stay out of the showing dogs way. Those I think are the best avenues to take, and you have other dogs at home who will help socialize. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

